# setting up new business



## paulsfloors (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi there I am looking for a little bit of feedback for a business i am considering starting in primarily the main ex pat areas of Spain. I am in the flooring industry and deal with the manufacture and installation of artificial and waterproof grass for gardens in mainly domestic properties. And I would appreciate it if anyone could let me know if there is a market out there in Spain for this. If anyone would like to see how the product looks when its fitted I would be happy to post some photos. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paulsfloors said:


> Hi there I am looking for a little bit of feedback for a business i am considering starting in primarily the main ex pat areas of Spain. I am in the flooring industry and deal with the manufacture and installation of artificial and waterproof grass for gardens in mainly domestic properties. And I would appreciate it if anyone could let me know if there is a market out there in Spain for this. If anyone would like to see how the product looks when its fitted I would be happy to post some photos. Thanks for your time.



You mean the stuff I can buy from Leroy Merlin in rolls quite cheaply?


----------



## paulsfloors (Jul 3, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> You mean the stuff I can buy from Leroy Merlin in rolls quite cheaply?


 what im offering is the choose at home service, where we come to your home with a selection of ranges for you to look at, measure the area needed to be covered and then give you a price for the flooring, professional fitting and disposal of any waste, the price I quote is the price you pay I never ask for any additional extras


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You mean the stuff I can buy from Leroy Merlin in rolls quite cheaply?


in the Ondara Las Marinas shopping centre last time I was there, there was a display set up like mini golf

the company selling it was doing it as a DIY idea


----------



## paulsfloors (Jul 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> in the Ondara Las Marinas shopping centre last time I was there, there was a display set up like mini golf
> 
> the company selling it was doing it as a DIY idea


Alot of flooring such as carpets, ceramic tiles and wooden floors are DIY friendly and as i have been in the flooring trade for the last 15 years I know the majority prefer the professional service for a variety of reasons which includes the product and installation guarantees they receive for the extra peace of mind


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I very much doubt there is room in the market for more of this kind of thing, to be honest..
The construction boom is over, an estimated one-third of British immigrants have gone home, many more would like to but are trapped in houses they can't sell..
It's bad news all round on the economic front, I'm afraid. Not the time to start a new business in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

paulsfloors said:


> Alot of flooring such as carpets, ceramic tiles and wooden floors are DIY friendly and as i have been in the flooring trade for the last 15 years I know the majority prefer the professional service for a variety of reasons which includes the product and installation guarantees they receive for the extra peace of mind


I dare say there must be a market for it, if other companies are already doing it

you need to bear in mind that the expat market is a shrinking one though, so unless you speak spanish & can offer something to the local market that isn't being offered at the moment, you will struggle


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paulsfloors said:


> Alot of flooring such as carpets, ceramic tiles and wooden floors are DIY friendly and as i have been in the flooring trade for the last 15 years I know the majority prefer the professional service for a variety of reasons which includes the product and installation guarantees they receive for the extra peace of mind


Carpets: No real chance, why would we want carpets in this heat and climate 
Ceramic tiles: Normally put down when the villa is built
Wooden floors: Well, I guess thats a possibility but again, ceramic tiles would be the leader in most homes

I used to own a Safeclean Franchise before I came here. I researched for a fellow franchisee here and came to the conclusion that theres hardly any homes with carpet, although rugs are a fairly big thing (but they are taken up in the summer)

I hate to be negative about this, but I'd say it isnt a good business venture here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most properties in Spain go for patios etc outside and floor tiles inside. so you'd be up against many, many tilers etc. The international school that my kids went to had an artifical turf football field that wasnt good. In the heat of the sun it was too hot to walk on, in the autumn and winter it didnt have good drainage and flooded regularly and took ages to drain, it then started to go mouldy - I'm not sure that spain is in need of artifical stuff like that???

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

In Tossal Gros with all the houses here, I know of just one that has an artificial grass down around the pool.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I can see why artificial grass is attractive -to some people - here in Spain. Every evening as I turn on the irrigation system I curse the expense and effort needed to keep a 'real' lawn green and healthy.
But I do prefer the real thing....


----------



## paulsfloors (Jul 3, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I can see why artificial grass is attractive -to some people - here in Spain. Every evening as I turn on the irrigation system I curse the expense and effort needed to keep a 'real' lawn green and healthy.
> But I do prefer the real thing....


I am only interested in the supply and installation of artificial and waterproof grass, I had a chat with a property agent based around valencia a few months ago and he had it installed with a rockery and plants and shrubs and it does look amazing and if your wanting a green and lush garden without the hard work of maintaing it through an irrigation system then its ideal


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paulsfloors said:


> I am only interested in the supply and installation of artificial and waterproof grass, I had a chat with a property agent based around valencia a few months ago and he had it installed with a rockery and plants and shrubs and it does look amazing and if your wanting a green and lush garden without the hard work of maintaing it through an irrigation system then its ideal



*"LUSH"*??? er... Polypropylene is hardly lush lol!!! You may get one or two people who would like the idea if the price is right, however I doubt you'd make enough to cover the cost of being autonomo??? So maybe you could advertise and pop over to do jobs if and when?????? In the end, people who like gardens dont like artifical do they. Just like you'd not get many who fill their gardens with artificial flowers. You need to do some serious research, but in this economy, its a bit of a luxury. I hope your product is better than the artificial turf at my sons school. All I remember of that is that it had a funny smell and went mouldy. My son said they couldnt use it in the summer cos it was too hot to walk on and it flooded in the winter

jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.... and what do you do when it gets dusty and dirty? Hoover it????

Jo xxx


----------

